# Floor Grate?



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can buy 4x8 foot floor grates? I have a friend that has some that were given to him, they are plastic i think and are very strong. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be curious to know also.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is too short for your taste:http://www.globalpigeon.com/index.php?cPath=27_76&osCsid=4g3ektsl4r1lgjac63527ctlp5


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That price didn't seem to bad, i dont know what shipping is though .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Make your own

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh win!!!!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

SB has Skillz Pip, youll learn alot from Mr. SB, saved me 98.50 for 4x8 1/2 in sheet, here at the mill...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great man!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the ones you built SB (GREAT JOB) and i might do the same. Just hunting for any more ideas on what other people use. The guy i know got three i think given to him and they are awesome.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There not hard to make if you have the right tools. It took me a day to do the three. I got the strips at lowe's only had to cut everything to length.
Clamp a couple strips together and drill them all at the same time it goes faster.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

My son and I used shady's plans to make our floors. To date we are up to 128sqft. here are some important things to keep in mind:

• We spaced wide (1.5"). This required a center support for my ... largeness (220lb) ... to feel safe. 
• With 1.5" spacing each 4x4 section requires 12 8' strips and 5 5/8" dowels. Look for "contractor pack" pricing and buy in bulk.
• Make a jig for drilling. Use a 2x4x6 as the base and 1/2" ply for the fence. Drill 5/8 hole at 3' center and .75" from fence face (will prevent blow out). Drill 5/8" stop hole 7" from center and .75" from fence face. Cut a 3" section of dowel and put in stop hole. Once you drill your first hole use the 3" stop dowel to position for second hole. Repeat for each hole. 
• If you are like me and are stuck with crappy strips don't worry. put a cleat 1.55" from fence face centered at 3'. Get some shims and use the cleat to force the strips against the fence. This will make the slightly curved strips usable. 
• Do all the drilling at the same time and use the strips quick. Makes it easier.

The son and I were able to get 4 sections done in about 2 hours using the jig and patience. It is worth the effort to take your time and do it right. 

Thanks to shady for this. I will have to post some pics once I get a little further.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Lots of good ideas Jaysen. If you can't use the strips right away put 5 or 6 on top of each other and clamp them together tight they will stay straight that way until your ready.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 2x4 that was perfectly straight when I bought it from Lowes 3 days ago. Now it is a combo rocking chair/corkscrew. Very frustrating getting wood up here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I have a 2x4 that was perfectly straight when I bought it from Lowe's 3 days ago. Now it is a combo rocking chair/corkscrew. Very frustrating getting wood up here.


 Don't you hate when they do that. When i buy a lot of lumber i always rack them on top of each other and set something on them that is heavy they stay straight that way until your ready to use them.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Jaysen - I had the same experience with my 2 x 4 's. Then I discovered that HD and Lowes sells two kinds of 2 x 4's - "green" doug fir, and kiln dried pine or fir. The dried ones keep their shape better. The green ones twist as they dry out. After my first batch, I only buy the dried ones.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Been there on the kiln v. green. This was KD. Real bummer. 

shady, this sucker was on the BOTTOM of the stack sitting on 3 stickers (0,2,8 ft). There must have been 200 LB of weight on it AND it was in the middle of the bottom layer. As we unstack the pile, it started to lift. It was quite surprising. This sucker is now being used to provide spacers between the floor and the lower stringers. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you ever look at the piles at lowes the ones on top are always bowed because they dried out. I always root through them a couple layers down till i get straight ones. My Lowe's store is 5 min away so i usually just go get what i want each day and i know since last spring i have been there almost every day and have the receipts to prove it. LOL Our walmart is there to so we kill 2 birds with one stone. Probably not a good saying on here. LOL


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The lowes guys have taken to watching me after I refused to restack all the bad wood. The worst part was that there were 3 other folks there, all contractors, who were getting special attention, like pulling new pallets down to get fresh supplies, while the rest of us had to pick through the left overs. My $$ is no different than their $$ so I should not be forced to deal with bad wood.

Eventually the local store started to listen and has been culling the wood better, but in general the supply up here is pretty bad. Even the local specialty hardwood shops are having issue. Not sure if the kilns are rushing things or what, but...

Back to the shop.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Been there on the kiln v. green. This was KD. Real bummer.
> 
> shady, this sucker was on the BOTTOM of the stack sitting on 3 stickers (0,2,8 ft). There must have been 200 LB of weight on it AND it was in the middle of the bottom layer. As we unstack the pile, it started to lift. It was quite surprising. This sucker is now being used to provide spacers between the floor and the lower stringers. Nothing goes to waste.


A lot of the over kill on my loft was just to use up the extra wood like the pieces i put between the studs at the top and bottom, but it also served a purpose kept the studs from twisting.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think my wife love's me quite as much as yours does you. All my boards have to be accounted for! 

On a slightly more serious note, I will not let her see any of your work. She already thinks the birds have a better place to live. Seeing your work would only increase the discomfort of explaining, yet again, that the nest boxes must be built by January and since there is no "mating" going on in the kitchen so it gets to wait. 

That brings up an interesting dilemma. She could make me an offer that I would be stupid to refuse!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I don't think my wife love's me quite as much as yours does you. All my boards have to be accounted for!
> 
> On a slightly more serious note, I will not let her see any of your work. She already thinks the birds have a better place to live. Seeing your work would only increase the discomfort of explaining, yet again, that the nest boxes must be built by January and since there is no "mating" going on in the kitchen so it gets to wait.
> 
> That brings up an interesting dilemma. She could make me an offer that I would be stupid to refuse!


Now why would you say that. I'm sure your wife loves you as much as mine does me. If you look at the kitchen pic in my profile that is what i had to do before i could build a second loft. I was OK with it because that was the last thing that needed remodeled in the house. My wife really doesn't care what i do as long as i have the money to pay for it. We have a wonderful relationship going on 25 years next May


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife doesn't care what I spend my money on as long as the bills are paid.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> My wife doesn't care what I spend my money on as long as the bills are paid.


Same here mcox0112


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

It was intended as humor. But...

The house is still mid-remodel when the birds came along. Her complaint _is_ legitimate. But then the birds do need nests.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Just wondering how that spacing is working?? Seems like the birds feet would fall through and rats could walk up through if open below..... maybe a pic would help me understand...



Jaysen said:


> My son and I used shady's plans to make our floors. To date we are up to 128sqft. here are some important things to keep in mind:
> 
> • We spaced wide (1.5"). This required a center support for my ... largeness (220lb) ... to feel safe.
> • With 1.5" spacing each 4x4 section requires 12 8' strips and 5 5/8" dowels. Look for "contractor pack" pricing and buy in bulk.
> ...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

This loft is in the upper story of a barn that is really not a barn any longer. More of a garage. Really all I am building is a bird containment facility. 

As to the birds liking it, I'll have to get back to you. There were 2 factors considered and neither of them were the birds preference. 
1. Ease of cleaning.
2. Total cost to build vs. Strength. 

If we run into the problem with the birds slipping through we are prepared to cover the inside of the loft with our standard hardware cloth. 

Also, we are building fairly large aviaries (4x10) that are suspended 15ft up (landing board on top). These will have HWC flooring. Based on how are birds currently behave we expect that most of their time will be either in the nestbox/perch or in the aviary. That and we really don't want them on the floor…

I'll let you know how it turns out once the birds are in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My first loft they were 1" apart and the birds just walk around in there like its a solid floor.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We are trying to get the "ground is not the place to be" thing through for all the flyers. Feeders, waterers, grit, nest material are all accessed via raised platforms. The intention is to race out of this loft so we want them to see the ground as being more difficult than the air. But we do recognize that we don't want birds getting stuck or injured, hence the backup plan of hardware cloth. We are making a "weaning" platform that will be on the floor with non-nest building bedding material for birds that are ... being weaned. 

In our prisoner and pet lofts we opted for 3" of bedding material.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay... sounds like you have it figured out. I am on my third set of nest boxes and I may have finally have something I like. Time will tell........


----------



## Jack Wooldridge (Dec 28, 2006)

*You inspired me.*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Make your own
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html


I just put in a YB pen and have had a grated floor for many years in my other loft. I don't recall it being very expensive but when I contacted a pigeon supply house for grates. I was quoted $43 for one 48"X37" grate and $100 for shipping! So I got out my tools and went to work on one. I don't have a drill-press so my drill holes were a little shaky but I figure the mistakes will cancel out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What ever it takes to get the job done, It looks good so far check page 20 of my loft post and make a wooden jig to keep the drill straight. Heres the link

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-new-loft-43792.html


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I would get on Craigslist, find a used one at a good price, use it for what I needed and post it back on there for what I gave for it and if I got it at a real bargain make a profit


----------



## Jack Wooldridge (Dec 28, 2006)

*Building my floor grate.*

Shadybug - Your site was a great source of instruction. I also had reference to my old ones in the main loft. Those were slightly different in the slat thickness; they were only about 3/4" and rounded on the top.

This afternoon I'm going back out to Home Depot, because, of course, I'm short 11 slats. I'm gonna combine this trip with a coffee break, and get my wife to come along - she mostly pays! Leaves me money for pigeons. This loft right now is used for weaning my Winner's Cup entries.


----------

